
Lessons from self-publishing a technical eBook - DVassallo
https://twitter.com/dvassallo/status/1216175468681940992
======
peter_d_sherman
Great Twitter thread! (For anyone trying to sell a book online...)

Some takeaway excerpts:

"2\. If nobody knows who you are, you're going to have to solve that problem
first."

\---

"5\. You're going to be the writer, publisher, distributor, and promoter.
Don't self-publish with Amazon. They take a 65% cut for ebooks > $9.99, and if
you're going to do all the work yourself, what's the point?

Put it on @Gumroad @ 3.5%. They're awesome! And follow @shl."

\---

"6\. Paid ads don't seem to work, but I might have been lucky.

I tried Google, Quora, LinkedIn, and Reddit.

Nothing worked (either cost-per-click too high, or clicks don't convert),
except on one Reddit sub: r/aws.

So far I sold $812 & spent $525 from r/aws ads. $100/day budget."

"But if I had no sales from my own organic reach, I wouldn't have had anything
to share on those forums.

The order matters!

\---

Sales from external forums:

HN: 164 - $4,592

Reddit: 68 - $1,904

Indie Hackers: 24 - $672

LinkedIn: 5 - $190

\---

Total: 261 - $7,358 (18%)"

